# bizarre trail signs



## reklar (Jan 28, 2004)

Okay, post what ya got!


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

Signs....


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

One more good one...:thumbsup:


----------



## Garlock (Jul 9, 2008)

1-lol
2-shopped
3-shopped


----------



## 40hills (Apr 24, 2006)

"SHOUT OR DIE !!".... posted above a steep whoop-d-do... after 2 guys had a bad head-on collision complete with broken bones and knock-out. I'll post a pic if I think about it next time I ride there.


----------



## mondaycurse (Nov 24, 2005)

Not on the trail, but there is a "speed limit 40" right on top of a "SLOW: Children playing" sign in my town.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Brown_Teeth said:


> Signs....


I saw that as "emo heaven"


----------



## oldcabin (Oct 5, 2005)

*A new array at the base of UCSC . . .*

and a few more out of frame.


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

reklar said:


> Okay, post what ya got!


I remember seeing this one, or one like this, on Greenhorn Gulch in Sun Valley. I was by myself, so this definitely raised my alertness level, especially because I could see the herd of sheep.

Here's one from my web site, on the Boise Front.










I don't have a photo, but there used to be a sign on the Bruneau road where that road crossed the Air Force's bombing range that said,

Caution: Hazardous Objects may fall from the sky in big letters. There was also a sign with the correct etiquette for crossing the range -- wait here and listen for xx minutes. Then look to the west for aircraft making their final run. If no aircraft, proceed.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

Sign seen during riding the PI...


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

The small print on the top sign says "This road is open to joint use by snowmobiles and authorized motor vehicles" the bottom sign says "closed to all motorized vehicles" I guess the PGC has their own definitions for "Open & Closed" -- LOL


----------



## reklar (Jan 28, 2004)

hikerdave said:


> I remember seeing this one, or one like this, on Greenhorn Gulch in Sun Valley. I was by myself, so this definitely raised my alertness level, especially because I could see the herd of sheep.


 Yeah, I literally risked my hide to get that photo in Park City. I was caught in a thunderstorm and had to go out into the clearing to get the shot. Had to have it though and not just because it was bizarre--in addition to the hail, lightning and potentially hypothermic conditions there were also viscious guard dogs to contend with! 


> Caution: Hazardous Objects may fall from the sky in big letters. There was also a sign with the correct etiquette for crossing the range -- wait here and listen for xx minutes. Then look to the west for aircraft making their final run. If no aircraft, proceed.


Whoa! Get a photo if possible ... love to see that!


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

This sign rocks:thumbsup:


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

This one always entertains me.

Did Descartes come up with it?


----------



## xjbebop (Jul 14, 2005)

..isn't Gusty Winds a friend of Dusty Bottoms...????




This is a real-deal sign out in the middle of the desert just east of San Diego.....


----------



## hotlaksa (Feb 11, 2004)

*Evacuation....*

This is for real.

There is a town called Yass just near Canberra, Australia. 
It's not far from the location of the recent World Cup race.

I always thought McDonalds, had this effect on people.....


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

xjbebop said:


> ..isn't Gusty Winds a friend of Dusty Bottoms...????
> 
> 
> 
> This is a real-deal sign out in the middle of the desert just east of San Diego.....


looks like zombies will attack as well!


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)




----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

Hucking kitty returns!!!!!


----------



## Three Phase (May 15, 2006)

Yes!.. Two of the best threads ever merged as one. I love it.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

If Huckin' Kitty can make this thread, then so can Rick!


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

New Mountain Lion one...










BTW, the Rick A one is hilarious!


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

xjbebop said:


> ...every day sends future to past...


every breath leaves me one less to my last. :thumbsup:


----------



## MasChingon (Jun 20, 2002)

Garlock said:


> 1-lol
> 2-shopped
> 3-shopped


Who made you the Photoshop police?


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

One of my favs


----------



## tduro (Jan 2, 2007)

"Slow Speed Bump Children" has always been one of my favorites. (Opinicon Resort, Chaffees Locks, Ontario)


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

*from AZ Spring Fling 2007*

It's not the sign, but the riders going around the sign that makes this one of my favorite photos. Thank goodness most of the Sedona road work is finally done!!


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Somewhere near Highway 38


----------



## rearviewmirror (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## mtnbkrid (Jan 30, 2004)

Lots of funny stuff here:

www.engrish.com


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

try some karate sh1t! haha.


----------



## Burrito (May 11, 2007)

OMG, Rick Astley :lol:


----------



## Diesel~ (Feb 17, 2008)

Pic 1: On the PCT (Nat'l Scenic Trail), about 10 miles north of the US/Mexico border: 

Translation: "Congratulations, you've successfully made it over the fence!! Please be careful of the following hazards."

Note that there were no signs in English warning me of said hazards, and I had a permit to hike the trail!

Pic 2: From one dirt road to another dirt road (both closed to vehicular traffic), in the backcountry of a state park, 10 miles from the nearest paved road.


----------



## eggraid101 (Mar 13, 2006)

God Bless Huckin' Kitty.


----------



## HarryCallahan (Nov 2, 2004)

never mind...


----------



## Dougie (Aug 29, 2004)

This isn't from a local trail, but it's a funny sign nonetheless. I guess there's no jumping off of motorcycles allowed in this hospital parking lot!


----------



## Excel (May 7, 2005)

From my friend who spent most of the summer in the Vancouver Island bush doing a forestry internship.


----------



## Roaming Oregon (Feb 24, 2004)

It's getting close to interbike- for a sketchy dive this place is fun to stay at during outdoor demo...


----------



## Screamer (May 1, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2008)

I don't have a picture, but there is a sign on the Royal Gorge bridge in Colorado that says "No Fishing from Bridge." 

The bridge is 1,000 feet above the river.


----------



## HarryCallahan (Nov 2, 2004)

Screamer said:


>


Years ago, a buddy and I were poaching some trails on a former Marine base, and we came across a similar sign - Danger, Live Ordnance - What was sketchy about the situation was that the post had rotted off the sign, causing it to fall over, and it was marking the area we had just crossed :eekster:


----------



## MasChingon (Jun 20, 2002)

Diesel~ said:


> Pic 1: On the PCT (Nat'l Scenic Trail), about 10 miles north of the US/Mexico border:
> 
> Translation: "Congratulations, you've successfully made it over the fence!! Please be careful of the following hazards."
> 
> Note that there were no signs in English warning me of said hazards, and I had a permit to hike the trail!


 I sure do hope you don't make a living as a translator.


----------



## gmrv4 (Jun 3, 2008)

Saw this one on the way to a float trip down the Rio Grand near Big Bend.


----------



## Googa (Apr 3, 2008)

oh man, someone in Alpine has a sense of humor i suppose...

Only the first of these two is near a trail, taken when I was on my bike. The little man is running with SUCH urgency!

The second made me wanna get off that boat. Didn't trust it. :skep:


----------



## gitCHu ONe (Jul 18, 2008)

Sorry I have no pictures.  

There is one on I-17 going North from Phoenix to Flagstaff that is the "No Fishing From Bridge" although the "river" is completely dry and in the middle of the desert.

I always liked the sign I saw going into the back country at The Canyons in Park City that had a skull and crossbones and basically said, "If you cross this gate, you could die!"


----------



## MCF (Apr 13, 2004)

I will have to get a picture from a stripper club in Houston we drove by last night....the Marquee said, "27 Beautiful Women, 1 Ugly One"....thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2008)

I remember a sign when I was driving through Oklahoma in 1984. It said - "Caution - hitchhikers may be escaped convicts."

We didn't pick anyone up that day.


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

Signs in general 

some favorites of mine


----------



## dashSC (Jan 27, 2008)

I remember one from back in the day, on the fence between a city park and a typical suburban house that said "Trespassers Will Be Violated". We were not exactly eager to test it.


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

*Palos Forest Reserve*

Someone must have a sign from Palos Forest Reserve where there's a nuclear waste burial site. I had a great ride there on a business trip once. Hi Greg.


----------



## SC SUPALIGHT (Sep 14, 2007)

Don't have a pic,but my first road trip out west(circa early '90s) w/a buddy we we're driving up through Wyoming and we kept seeing these signs that said Open Range??? Well after seeing a few of these and as we came around a long sweeping corner doing about 85mph we figured out what it meant,VERY QUICKLY!!!!!!! Freakin the largest herd of cattle and longhorns I've ever freakin seen in the road and on both sides.Talk about a pucker factor..  Thank god anti-lock brakes really do work.:thumbsup:


----------



## andychrysler (May 11, 2007)

Another "not a trail pic", but funny.
Can't find my other favorite, but will post if I do.


----------



## JeffSpicoli (Jan 8, 2008)

Where is this? I would like to seek employment at this "Boner" Ranch...


----------



## 2_Tires (May 29, 2007)

This one was at a park in Costa Rica.


----------



## tech_dog (Aug 25, 2008)

Not my picture, but:


----------



## velotech (Oct 3, 2007)

not necessarily trail signs, but funny.


----------



## Pealer (Mar 16, 2004)

Riding singletrack in a somewhat remote area not known for its biking, I really didn't know what to expect next.


----------



## andychrysler (May 11, 2007)

JeffSpicoli said:


> Where is this? I would like to seek employment at this "Boner" Ranch...


We were on a road trip somewhere - I believe it was in Wyoming - Good luck to ya...


----------



## andychrysler (May 11, 2007)

Well, I can't find the other picture, so I will have to describe the sign.
In Winter Park, Co, just as you come into town from the south, there is the Beaver Lodge on the right.
For some reason over one of the doors is a big sign that says "Beavers".
I had a picture taken with me under the beavers.
HAHAHA

Googled it - here's the link - check the picture on the left as you scroll down "beaver village video".
http://www.beavervillage.com/


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

it said bizzare in the title:


----------



## lpranal (Mar 14, 2007)

"oh man, one time, I made a bong out of an old turtle shell... i should totally recreate it"

that sign is actually right on the highway on the way to milwaukee!


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*At Tour De Fat 2008 in SF*

Bike freaks, God love 'em!


From Tour De Fat 2008


----------



## jfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

*Toxic gas*

This was a funny sign because it was on an outhouse. The real reason for the sign is because there is geothermal activity in the area.


----------



## w4nd3r (Apr 19, 2007)

rearviewmirror said:


>


Yield to bikes doing backwards wheelies in the bike lane? Brilliant!! :thumbsup:


----------



## deftones156 (Sep 12, 2008)

lpranal said:


> "oh man, one time, I made a bong out of an old turtle shell... i should totally recreate it"
> 
> that sign is actually right on the highway on the way to milwaukee!


Yep, Richard Bong State Park...I did a race there last year!

Not necessarily bizarre, but this one is pretty funny. The Marquette peoples should know this one...


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

Near Mammoth Mountain, CA. Of course my kid had to ham it up....


----------



## 2_Tires (May 29, 2007)

What does this mean?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

I've seen one similar to this in Redding, CA








When I lived in San Diego, I always chuckled at these...








love the flyin' kid


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

my photolink failed... so nevermind. :thumbsup:


----------



## twrecks (Mar 20, 2004)

The mtb crossing sign was my avatar for awhile. Don' t remember where I got the other.


----------



## Krein (Jul 3, 2004)

*Mine...*

From the Camino Diablo, near Yuma:

<img src=https://www.topofusion.com/images/diablo/DSC06323.JPG>

Along the Grand Enchantment trail, in the desert west of Socorro...

<img src=https://www.topofusion.com/images/diary/dukecity30_resize.jpg>

Fairly innocuous, "Thompson Ranch", until you look a little closer.

Folks from Albuquerque should recognize this one:

<img src=https://www.topofusion.com/images/diary/dukecity38_resize.jpg>

And my all time favorite, from the south rim of the Grand Canyon:

<img src=https://www.topofusion.com/images/diary/canyon_barf.jpg>


----------



## Timo (Jan 13, 2004)

Some more


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

www.photomargot.com


----------



## Broussard (Mar 17, 2005)

...


----------



## Broussard (Mar 17, 2005)

*"ozguffing?"*

...


----------



## twowheelsdown2002 (Oct 26, 2004)

*Ho-made fries*

A sign at Pete's Drive In, in Roseburg, Oregon.

I naturally asked "Which of you ho's made the fries?"


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

twowheelsdown2002 said:


> A sign at Pete's Drive In, in Roseburg, Oregon.
> 
> I naturally asked "Which of you ho's made the fries?"


here in G'Vegas we gots HOmade Hotdogs


----------



## cbchess (Dec 20, 2003)

from our local MTB trail


----------



## Kendeathwalker (Jul 27, 2008)

I thought those signs looked really familiar.. then realized it was buttermilk. I need to see about joining RA-More..


----------



## Oracle7775 (Oct 31, 2008)

lpranal said:


> "oh man, one time, I made a bong out of an old turtle shell... i should totally recreate it"
> 
> that sign is actually right on the highway on the way to milwaukee!


Bong rec area is TOTALLY not as fun as its name would indicate.


----------



## cbchess (Dec 20, 2003)

Kendeathwalker said:


> I thought those signs looked really familiar.. then realized it was buttermilk. I need to see about joining RA-More..


Yep!
My favorite is the one where Stick man is riding his bike through the "advanced features"


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

there is a road sign in new mexico on I-25 traveling west that reads:

road is wet while raining

being on the east coast this is obvious but i guess in the desert they have to remind them of that!


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

Broussard said:


> "seavillians exist"


I love this.

Blatant existentialism is fun.


----------

